# terminal crash



## gianD748 (Jul 26, 2010)

hi,

I have a very very big problem.

I was installing kooka to use a scanner. I had some problems with libraries (libc.so.9 and something like that) and therefore I followed what I have found on that subject in these formus. 

I would like to be more precise but the terminal crashes and I'm not able to recover the hystory of the commands. Also the packge update crashes. I have fear to reboot the system. Please. What could I do?



many thanks

gian


----------



## t6sn7gt (Jul 26, 2010)

If you're using konsole, it crashed for me.  Try installing gnome-terminal. I had better luck with it.

Don


----------

